# Floating Platform



## nofinga911 (Sep 18, 2007)

you know the floating turtle platforms they make out of that what seems to be very heavy duty styrafoam? Well I would like to make 2 large platforms like those to fit the width of my tank (125gal). What can I use to do this? Does anyone know where I can get heavy duty foam or something like that that I can shape? Thanks!


----------



## nofinga911 (Sep 18, 2007)

it doesn't have to be foam just anything that floats (has good buoyancy), is safe for fish, and can be shaped.


----------



## cullens089 (Jun 19, 2007)

you could stack slabs of slate on the bottom all the way to the top and it would look really nice


----------



## nofinga911 (Sep 18, 2007)

I was thinking of that but I would rather save the room so my fish could swim under the dock, ya know? But thanks!



cullens089 said:


> you could stack slabs of slate on the bottom all the way to the top and it would look really nice


----------

